# Where to go during school breaks if you have no friends?



## unknown234

So where should I go during school breaks if I have no friends? This is high school by the way.

I can't go to the library because there's too much noise due to retards talking all the time in there. It's impossible to read, or do any intellectual activity.

I can't go to the hall because all the seats are usually taken, and there are lots of people who are very noisy, so it's impossible to read or do anything else as well. There's also nowhere to sit, so I have to sit on the floor, which looks really stupid. And I can't tolerate standing while reading or writing.

I can't go to the school yard as everybody else is with their group of friends, even the supposed loners. I only end up bringing attention to me becasue I stand there alone, and it feels very awkward so I hate being there.


The only place which I liked somewhat was the toilet stalls - when I lock inside of them and read - there's no noise 90% of the time, no people, etc. But even then, there are sometimes people coming in and pointing out how I'm there for so long, and waiting for me to get out to make fun of me for being inside for so long. Also, there are often loud and stupid groups hanging out in the toilet, even though they could hang out at the school yard without feeling awkward.


----------



## AtlasS

I feel for you, I got into a fight in my last year in high-school, because I was a loner, but I didn't care about looking awkward so I used to sit in any room & just turn on my MP3 player. Problem is, bullies will come to you, they came to me and we fought eventually.

Try to find a group man, fight your anxiety as much as you can, I know it's tough but high school is usually a place for social life not education ,so try your best to find at least one friend, otherwise : you might get into trouble.

Anyways this is my POV, maybe some other member can provide something better because I don't know the system of western schools, but in mine we had the yard & the classes .


----------



## Luna Sea

Could you try going to the library and either listening to music while you read or do whatever (something quiet and instrumental on a low volume) or just have earplugs in or whatever? Anywhere is better than the toilet.


----------



## Monroee

I was the same way. I ended up associating myself with a group of people (they were weirdos/nerds that were all friends with each other.) They didn't reject me, they let me sit with them, but it was understood that I didn't talk or socialize. So, in the mornings & at lunch I would sit with them & just do my own thing, while having a spot to sit. I was a total stranger sitting in their group but they didn't mind, I think they understood that I just needed somewhere to sit so I could blend in.

I suggest maybe you try to find a group like that, that you can just sit near/with.


----------



## Define Lies

If you let fear win, you lose.


----------



## Tyler Bro

I used to powerlevel my runescape account with all my friends from school... Pretty boring but ehh.... Doesn't really bother me. I hate the game now though. fml


----------



## NoHeart

I have no friends either, but my school is very restrictive about what you can during lunch break. You are infact only allowed to be in the courtyard ( or however you would call )

So i basically either stand against the wall somewhere listening to my ipod, or i find an empty bench to sit on. 

Hopefully when i get my car next year i can leave school during the lunch break and find some peace and quiet, lunch breaks are so incredibly boring and annoying.


----------



## river1

I went for walks during my breaks. over time i developed a route that took up my hour lunch break


----------



## MrGilligan

Here are two possible options:

If you have a car and campus is open, you can go sit in your car or take a short drive. And if you don't have a car but you have an open campus, you can just take a short walk. If there's a teacher you like, you may be able to ask them if you can hang out in their classroom. I used to go to art class during lunch sometimes if I needed to work on something, but other kids went in there just to hang out...


----------



## Stormclouds

Why is there so much noise in the library? I thought libraries were one of the few places that are supposed to be quiet :stu. 

When I was in high school, I spent every lunch period in the library, because I didn't eat, and I didn't have any friends.


----------



## mintberrycrunch

I used to sit alone and saw real quick how pathetic I was alone while everyone else was with a group of friends. I started to walk around the school and hide in bathrooms far away from where there were actual people.

God I'm such a loser.


----------



## nycdude

unknown234 said:


> So where should I go during school breaks if I have no friends? This is high school by the way.
> 
> I can't go to the library because there's too much noise due to retards talking all the time in there. It's impossible to read, or do any intellectual activity.
> 
> I can't go to the hall because all the seats are usually taken, and there are lots of people who are very noisy, so it's impossible to read or do anything else as well. There's also nowhere to sit, so I have to sit on the floor, which looks really stupid. And I can't tolerate standing while reading or writing.
> 
> I can't go to the school yard as everybody else is with their group of friends, even the supposed loners. I only end up bringing attention to me becasue I stand there alone, and it feels very awkward so I hate being there.
> 
> The only place which I liked somewhat was the toilet stalls - when I lock inside of them and read - there's no noise 90% of the time, no people, etc. But even then, there are sometimes people coming in and pointing out how I'm there for so long, and waiting for me to get out to make fun of me for being inside for so long. Also, there are often loud and stupid groups hanging out in the toilet, even though they could hang out at the school yard without feeling awkward.


I was kinda like this back in high school, during 9-10th grade, always went into the bathroom. No friends, or just a few random friends, no group of friends. Now in college, i usually walk around the campus, eat my food and wait for my next class. Or if i see this new friend i know i usually hang out with her, rarely.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Stick headphones in your ears, and listen to music. This is my favorite way to cope.


----------



## rapidfox1

I go home because my house is near my high school. You should listen to music so it'll distract you from the noise of your peers.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Stormclouds said:


> Why is there so much noise in the library? I thought libraries were one of the few places that are supposed to be quiet :stu.
> 
> When I was in high school, I spent every lunch period in the library, because I didn't eat, and I didn't have any friends.


This is basically what I did throughout high school.

As for the OP, one of my HS classmates worked at the school library, maybe you could ask the librarian if they need someone to shelve the books. It would not only kill time but give you some experience and references for the future.


----------



## kanra

Just try doing everything slower than usual and stalling, that's what I do. I go to my locker even if I don't have any textbooks to put in or take out, just looking like I'm doing something while I think about where I should go during the break. I also try walking more slowly (when not many others are around, of course...). My group of acquaintances (what else could I call them? lol) sit at a table outside, so I end up going there a lot of the time if I have no other things to do. :stu I dunno. If there's nothing else, I end up walking around like a retard because the library has too many ******** in it, the bathroom's too gross, and forget the lunchroom... On some rare occasions I actually do end up going to the library to finish up homework. -.- I hate the guys there though. Rrrrgh...

Just avoid spending your whole break in the bathroom, things will get worse if you do. Especially if someone finds out.


----------



## unknown234

Stormclouds said:


> Why is there so much noise in the library? I thought libraries were one of the few places that are supposed to be quiet :stu.
> 
> When I was in high school, I spent every lunch period in the library, because I didn't eat, and I didn't have any friends.


Well, it's not only VERY noisy (the librarian simply ignores the noise and does something else, like checking records etc), but most of the time there's nowhere to sit. The only seats that are available are in front of someone I don't know, and I won't ever sit there. I would rather spend my breaks in a toilet.



rapidfox1 said:


> I go home because my house is near my high school. You should listen to music so it'll distract you from the noise of your peers.


 Using any electronic devices inside of the school building is forbidden.


----------



## that quiet foreigner

rapidfox1 said:


> I go home because my house is near my high school.


That's so cool. :0


----------



## megannicolesite1

*Please help, no friends *

*Sorry, very long and possibly confusing*

I have no friends in school. I'm in 8th grade and I used to have best friends in grade 7. We always hung out together, talked to each other, did so many things. There was this one girl in our "best friend group" who I felt like she hated me so much in grade 7, but it didn't really matter because my other best friends were there for me.

Then in grade 8, they started getting distant and they always acted like they hate me and acted like they're annoyed of me. They also had their own little group on Facebook, and never talked to the one I was in anymore. They only talked on that one, and they shared all these secrets and inside jokes that they say all the time in school, but I was never apart of. (They ignored me a lot, when I hung out with them it felt like they didn't want me around because after I go up to them, they try to make excuses to leave me) I took it for a long time, and felt sad on the inside because of that. The worst part, it felt like the girl who hated me in grade 7 was starting to influence them against me. Then they made other friends, and did stuff with them and they were all a big group without me. I decided to ask the girl who hated me why they acted like they hated me, and everything that's going on. They kept saying they didn't hate me, but I didn't really believe it because she always acted so obvious.

I kept asking her, and one day I found out that they were against me. I don't know why, they just didn't like me I guess, but they liked me before and I never changed so why did their feelings change? I was so tired of being sad and feeling lonely all the time because it was like, I was friends with them, but it didn't feel like it. So one day, I asked the girl who hated me one more time, the truth about all of it and what was going on. I found out they didn't want me to be their friend anymore, and that they now have they're own little group and I just "wouldn't fit in with them." I asked her why she didn't like me, but she didn't really have a reason. We just had a really long talk and after it, she liked me a bit more. But she didn't like me enough. Somehow, she influenced me to leave the friendship I had with all of them, officially. So I did, and they were fine with it.

Now that I left, I have no friends anymore. I have people in school that talk to me sometimes, but no real friends to hang out with. I go to many clubs and activities, but people there all have their group of friends and they aren't really inviting for any more people, even when I talk to them. The girl who used to hate me, I feel still tries to make me feel lonely and I really don't know why. I sit at her table with a bunch of her other friends because there aren't anymore tables left that I can sit. When I'm in her table group, she acts the same why she used to when she did hate me. And when she is online with her best friends (aka my old best friends) she always tries to give little hints that they all hate me. I guess I have friends, but I want BEST friends, like the ones I hang out with all the time, or go out with or talk to a lot. Everyone else basically has their best friend group and I try talking to many people, but I don't think they are accepting anyone else in their friendship. I asked my parents if I could move schools, but they said no. Now because of this whole incident, I have major depression and anxiety, and I'm very shy because I think whatever I want to say, people will judge me for it. I used to be weird, fun, crazy and outgoing. But now I can't even keep a conversation going, though I used to. I just want to be that funny person I was before, but now I don't know if I'm able to again, especially since I have no friends. I just want a best friend!!!!


----------



## Insomniaa

I usually spend my break/lunch in my tutor (home room)


----------



## S a m

What I use to do was find somewhere to sit like a hallway or somewhere that not a lot of people walk through to just chill out and do homework. You can walk around to pass time. Or stay in your home room. I'd honestly prefer that anyway.


----------



## kageri

I sat on the floor in the hallway, we didn't have any chairs in the hallways, next to whatever group of people are there. I usually didn't do anything but sit so noise was not an issue. I could easily read a book in that situation though.


----------



## hichiruux

I used to hide in toilet stalls too, everyday. I hid in the changing rooms though, but it was in the same place as the toilets. Usage of electronical devices werent allowed in my school too, so I really had nothing to do. I didnt eat during breaks, just stayed in that room and used my phone. The 'friends' that I used to sit with during breaks hated me, so the best thing I did was to leave. I never really found a solution until two years later when I changed classes and found better friends


----------



## SD92

I just stood near people I knew in my year and ate my food without saying a word. I usually looked at my watch regulary wishing time would hurry up. We weren't allowed to leave the school grounds, which was was annoying as I only lived a 10-15 minute walk away from the school.


----------



## Imbored21

I hid in the bathroom a lot. But honestly just go where everyone else is and look like a loner. Someone is bound to come talk to you if you look sad enough.


----------



## bfs

In college I did one of 2 things. I either went to the basketball court to either shoot around or play a pick up game (rarely did the latter because I'd rather keep to myself) or 2 go to the computer lab until I had to leave. Sometimes both, very few people in college I even cared to talk to.


----------



## Sadianime

Same, I?m such a loner no friends. I usually go to the library to go on the computers. If I do decide to eat I eat lunch with my class and hope they talk to me and make me feel less awkward. I?m in 8th grade btw


----------



## Sadianime

Same haha


----------



## Robyn30

Oh bringing back this thread from the dead year of 2012. anyway I'm in college and on my breaks I just sit alone on a corridor with other people who pass their time there too. Some are alone as well, some are with groups.
I usually have long vacant time which sucks. In that case I just go straight home, sleep, and return for next class.


----------



## GreenOwl

Try speaking to any classmate who is an introvert or doesn't seem to be one of the most popular ones. I know it can be extremely hard( have lived it first-hand) but sometimes those people don't have to be from the same class. Chances are always there for us, we just have to be open. As for where to go, I suggest staying inside if you feel like it or going out for a long walk around the yard and the canteen. If your schoolyard has any place where few kids go( ours has one where mostly smokers go) then you can go there and feel more at ease. Better not go to the toilets or at least not at every single break.

In junior high school several teachers I liked were out at breaks too, so I could always talk to them and that's what you can do too. If you're around them, bullies won't dare to approach you.
I hope my advice was helpful.


----------



## Alizehkhan

megannicolesite1 said:


> _Sorry, very long and possibly confusing_
> 
> I have no friends in school. I'm in 8th grade and I used to have best friends in grade 7. We always hung out together, talked to each other, did so many things. There was this one girl in our "best friend group" who I felt like she hated me so much in grade 7, but it didn't really matter because my other best friends were there for me.
> 
> Then in grade 8, they started getting distant and they always acted like they hate me and acted like they're annoyed of me. They also had their own little group on Facebook, and never talked to the one I was in anymore. They only talked on that one, and they shared all these secrets and inside jokes that they say all the time in school, but I was never apart of. (They ignored me a lot, when I hung out with them it felt like they didn't want me around because after I go up to them, they try to make excuses to leave me) I took it for a long time, and felt sad on the inside because of that. The worst part, it felt like the girl who hated me in grade 7 was starting to influence them against me. Then they made other friends, and did stuff with them and they were all a big group without me. I decided to ask the girl who hated me why they acted like they hated me, and everything that's going on. They kept saying they didn't hate me, but I didn't really believe it because she always acted so obvious.
> 
> I kept asking her, and one day I found out that they were against me. I don't know why, they just didn't like me I guess, but they liked me before and I never changed so why did their feelings change? I was so tired of being sad and feeling lonely all the time because it was like, I was friends with them, but it didn't feel like it. So one day, I asked the girl who hated me one more time, the truth about all of it and what was going on. I found out they didn't want me to be their friend anymore, and that they now have they're own little group and I just "wouldn't fit in with them." I asked her why she didn't like me, but she didn't really have a reason. We just had a really long talk and after it, she liked me a bit more. But she didn't like me enough. Somehow, she influenced me to leave the friendship I had with all of them, officially. So I did, and they were fine with it.
> 
> Now that I left, I have no friends anymore. I have people in school that talk to me sometimes, but no real friends to hang out with. I go to many clubs and activities, but people there all have their group of friends and they aren't really inviting for any more people, even when I talk to them. The girl who used to hate me, I feel still tries to make me feel lonely and I really don't know why. I sit at her table with a bunch of her other friends because there aren't anymore tables left that I can sit. When I'm in her table group, she acts the same why she used to when she did hate me. And when she is online with her best friends (aka my old best friends) she always tries to give little hints that they all hate me. I guess I have friends, but I want BEST friends, like the ones I hang out with all the time, or go out with or talk to a lot. Everyone else basically has their best friend group and I try talking to many people, but I don't think they are accepting anyone else in their friendship. I asked my parents if I could move schools, but they said no. Now because of this whole incident, I have major depression and anxiety, and I'm very shy because I think whatever I want to say, people will judge me for it. I used to be weird, fun, crazy and outgoing. But now I can't even keep a conversation going, though I used to. I just want to be that funny person I was before, but now I don't know if I'm able to again, especially since I have no friends. I just want a best friend!!!!


Your story is literally what happened to me. I had the best of friends in year 7 and year 8 but then we had a little petty fight at the end of year 8. It all went down. I felt so horrible and lonely and yes I did maybe turn the situation worse by overreacting but I thought it would be all ok after the fight but it was so bad. When we made up and I started hanging out with them, they would ignore me, shout at me for things that I would say as a joke to lighten up stuff and like you said I felt they didn't want me around. They used to make plans without me, give me dirty looks and I just felt so out of place. So I left for good, but they were really great friends at the beginning and I wish I still stayed friends even though we still talk to each other nowadays and smile at each other. When I left them I honestly had no friends and I hung out with this girl who also didn't have any friends and she was nice but I always felt like I had to please her so that she doesn't feel irritated with me and leave me like everyone else. She had mood swings so she'll be happy for a while and then angry with me. I held it in until summer when school was out therefore I didn't have to worry about people or whatever. That summer was the worst and dullest. soon summer was over and it was time to go back to hell. 

Me and my mood swing friend joined this one massive group where it was all the people who didn't have anywhere to sit at lunch so we sat all together and it was so fun. That was until I was friends with these 3 popular girls and we used to hang out all the time but it all went down when in summer we would go out to the arena where we would socialize with others. 'Twas nice until everyone ignored me. Soon my group of friends left me for the first group of friends in year 7 and they made a group and it wasn't like they 'left me' I was still in that group but like I said I had a feeling that they didn't want me there and I was right. 

I left slowly and during the times we would go to the arena I would lie saying that I had homework to do and ran off. This was because when we were stood in groups I was left out and pushed to the side and my input to the conversation would be ignored or shrugged off. I don't think they did it purposely. I don't know but this time I truly had no where to spend lunch so it was either the library where I pretend to do work or it was the toilet... I've never ate my lunch in the toilet I just stood in there for God knows how long just to spare time. And then I finally found some small groups of friends and it was the people that got left out of their own group and one of them was my bestfriend from primary school who was also in my year 7 group and she too got left out eventually. 

We only hung out together until year 11 was over and then we had college. We became great friends over that 1 year but now I'm in college once again friendless but I don't mind this time because I can just spend time in the library writing my essays. All is well.


----------



## BAH

Nothin


----------



## californiadreamin1999

Alizehkhan said:


> Your story is literally what happened to me. I had the best of friends in year 7 and year 8 but then we had a little petty fight at the end of year 8. It all went down. I felt so horrible and lonely and yes I did maybe turn the situation worse by overreacting but I thought it would be all ok after the fight but it was so bad. When we made up and I started hanging out with them, they would ignore me, shout at me for things that I would say as a joke to lighten up stuff and like you said I felt they didn't want me around. They used to make plans without me, give me dirty looks and I just felt so out of place. So I left for good, but they were really great friends at the beginning and I wish I still stayed friends even though we still talk to each other nowadays and smile at each other. When I left them I honestly had no friends and I hung out with this girl who also didn't have any friends and she was nice but I always felt like I had to please her so that she doesn't feel irritated with me and leave me like everyone else. She had mood swings so she'll be happy for a while and then angry with me. I held it in until summer when school was out therefore I didn't have to worry about people or whatever. That summer was the worst and dullest. soon summer was over and it was time to go back to hell. Me and my mood swing friend joined this one massive group where it was all the people who didn't have anywhere to sit at lunch so we sat all together and it was so fun. That was until I was friends with these 3 popular girls and we used to hang out all the time but it all went down when in summer we would go out to the arena where we would socialise with others. Twas nice until everyone ignored me. soon my group of friends left me for the first group of friends in year 7 and they made a group and it wasn't like they 'left me' I was still in that group but like I said I had a feeling that they didn't want me there and I was right. I left slowly and during the times we would go to the arena I would lie saying that I had homework to do and ran off. This was because when we were stood in groups I was left out and pushed to the side and my input to the conversation would be ignored or shrugged off. I don't think they did it purposely. I don't know but this time I truly had no where to spend lunch so it was either the library where I pretend to do work or it was the toilet..... I've never ate my lunch in the toilet I just stood in there for God knows how long just to spare time. And then I finally found some small groups of friends and it was the people that got left out of their own group and one of them was my bestfriend from primary school who was also in my year 7 group and she too got left out eventually. We only hung out together until year 11 was over and then we had college. we became great friends over that 1 year but now I'm in college once again friendless but I don't mind this time because I can just spend time in the library writing my essays. All is well.


Something very similar happened to me as well. When I was in grade 6 I had these 2 BEST friends that I had since Elementary school. But one day the [female] cousin of one out of the 2 best friends came along and starting hanging out with our small little lovable group. I could almost sense that right off of the bat my friend's cousin wasn't very fond of me at all. She later made that clear. But it started out small. I would notice that the cousin (let's call her Mary Sue) would act differently around me. So Mary Sue had her own friend group who had no problem with me at all. Mary Sue soon began influencing this friend she had to hate me. (Let's call her Jennette). So Jennette gave me the nickname "stalker" even tho I never stalked anyone, I just hung out with my buddies. Mary Sue conviced her cousin (who was my best friend) to start to hate me. As the months went by, Mary Sue, her friends and my old best friends all began to call me a "stalker" and say I had no friends. Which was not true, I DID have friends, she just STOLE them from me. She literally managed to brainwash my besties into hating me and never talking to me ever again. I could tell she called me names too. So I finally took a hint and, as painfully as it was, left them alone because I was no longer welcome. So I soon began hanging out with this neighborhood girl named (lets call her "Ruth"). So Ruth lived across the street from my house and the girl had hardly any friends. Anyway so we already knew each other very well since we were neighbors. One day at lunch Ruth asked me if I wanted to hang out at lunch recess. I said "yes" and we took off together. But after about just 1 or 2 months Ruth grew tired of me. She would have mood swings and literally told me to "get lost!" (she struck me as possibly being bipolar, not that there's anything wrong with ppl who are). She acted this way for a couple of days until I grew tired of it and left her alone. Then I had absolutely NO friends. It really stung to be betrayed twice like that. Everyday was a hassle and at lunch I'd sit with random people or no one at all. I eventually left the school after that year. 

My next few schools were a lot better. But when I was in 8th grade I didn't have any friends so I stayed in the restroom for recess and lunch. The councilor was called on 2 separate occasions because the kids freaked out about it. Not fun lol. Fast forward to high school, I had some GREAT times but never had any lengthy friendships. My only long friendship was one that lasted me Sophomore year to Junior year. 

High school was fun for me but I am so happy that it is over with. I had buddies who I'd share conversations with and laugh with in class in all my years of high school. But when it came down to lunch there I was, hiding in that dang bathroom stall. My only fear is that in College I will have no friends. Before middle school I had loads of friends. I guess that one incident in grade 6 started a chain reaction of bad shiz happening to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hussle

I'm telling you right now to go meet people and make friends. I remember being in high school. I had friends freshman year but they left and ended up being anxious and by myself all the time always having to find somewhere to hide. Looking back at it now I wasted so much time. I should just have made more effort and not give a f*** what these other f***s were thinking of me. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbles

unknown234 said:


> So where should I go during school breaks if I have no friends? This is high school by the way.
> 
> I can't go to the library because there's too much noise due to retards talking all the time in there. It's impossible to read, or do any intellectual activity.
> 
> I can't go to the hall because all the seats are usually taken, and there are lots of people who are very noisy, so it's impossible to read or do anything else as well. There's also nowhere to sit, so I have to sit on the floor, which looks really stupid. And I can't tolerate standing while reading or writing.
> 
> I can't go to the school yard as everybody else is with their group of friends, even the supposed loners. I only end up bringing attention to me becasue I stand there alone, and it feels very awkward so I hate being there.
> 
> The only place which I liked somewhat was the toilet stalls - when I lock inside of them and read - there's no noise 90% of the time, no people, etc. But even then, there are sometimes people coming in and pointing out how I'm there for so long, and waiting for me to get out to make fun of me for being inside for so long. Also, there are often loud and stupid groups hanging out in the toilet, even though they could hang out at the school yard without feeling awkward.


When I still went to school (right now I am homeschooled) I used to walk around the halls and find a quiet place to be on my phone and play some colorful games to calm down my stress and not to think about those anxious thoughts creeping up in my mind. School breaks aren't usually that long, so still go to the library, plug some headphones in and just read from your book even without actually studying, doodle something on a piece of paper and everything. :kiss:


----------



## ibrahimiserxhio55

NoHeart said:


> I have no friends either, but my school is very restrictive about what you can during lunch break. You are infact only allowed to be in the courtyard ( or however you would call )
> 
> So i basically either stand against the wall somewhere listening to my ipod, or i find an empty bench to sit on.
> 
> Hopefully when i get my car next year i can leave school during the lunch break and find some peace and quiet, lunch breaks are so incredibly boring and annoying.


----------



## either/or

Weird how this is only an issue for people in middle or high school. I don't think I ever felt weird about going to the university or office cafeteria by myself. It was only in high school that I would have been self-conscious about it. Maybe because in that environment it's less about actually eating lunch or taking a break and more about the social aspect. You'll take **** for eating alone in school whereas in the real world no one gives a ****.


----------

